# Tow Vehicle Tire Brand Recommendations



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Looking to buy tires for my ram 2500. Don't know much about tires but I think the one's I have aren't very good and I'm concerned about towing safety. Reading it should be load E, 121 or better. Looking at Michelin and Goodyear. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Goodyear is a decent tire. Michelin is a premium tire, but also comes with a premium price. I purchased a set of Firestone Destination A/T's for my truck last fall. I've put maybe a total of 300 miles on them since then so I can't really give an objective opinion on them yet. I bought the Firestones because they were reasonably priced and had excellent reviews on tirerack.com. And do stay with a load range E tire. Also for towing purposes, it is recommended to go with an all-season tire, or an all-terrain tire that doesn't have a very aggressive tread pattern. Mud terrain tires are a no no for towing.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks.



Todd&Regan said:


> Goodyear is a decent tire. Michelin is a premium tire, but also comes with a premium price. I purchased a set of Firestone Destination A/T's for my truck last fall. I've put maybe a total of 300 miles on them since then so I can't really give an objective opinion on them yet. I bought the Firestones because they were reasonably priced and had excellent reviews on tirerack.com. And do stay with a load range E tire. Also for towing purposes, it is recommended to go with an all-season tire, or an all-terrain tire that doesn't have a very aggressive tread pattern. Mud terrain tires are no no for towing.


----------



## Dave_at_Equal-i-zer_Hitch (Jun 29, 2012)

I have towed with a number of different tire brands, and I'm sold on Michelin. I know they cost more upfront, but I've experienced a much quieter ride, better gas mileage, longer tire/tread life, and never had a failure. I would not recommend BF Goodrich. I have had two sets of these, and have not been happy with either.

I have had Michelins on a '90 F150 and currently drive a '01 F250 w/ a 7.3 diesel. I've also had two separate sets on our Honda Odyssey. Same good results on all three vehicles.


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

I just posted about Cooper AT3's in another thread...TW tire thread


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

villui said:


> Looking to buy tires for my ram 2500. Don't know much about tires but I think the one's I have aren't very good and I'm concerned about towing safety. Reading it should be load E, 121 or better. Looking at Michelin and Goodyear. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated


I have had B.F Goodrich (BFG) Rugged Trail (LRE) on my '06 RAM 2500 for the last few years and have no complaints. We live in a rural area at the southern end of Lancaster (PA) county which has some steep hills. These tires were recommended by the a local tire shop that I have been getting tires from for all our vehicles for the last 20yrs.

Good Luck and let us know what you decide!

Rick


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

I checked what's on tow vehicle. I have Michelin 265/70R17 121/118R LTX /AX load range E. lot of tread left but sidewalls have crackle marks (like they're cracking). Should we change them?









quote name='villui' date='26 March 2014 - 09:02 PM' timestamp='1395885752' post='491002']
Looking to buy tires for my ram 2500. Don't know much about tires but I think the one's I have aren't very good and I'm concerned about towing safety. Reading it should be load E, 121 or better. Looking at Michelin and Goodyear. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated








[/quote]


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I have Nitto Terra Grappler All Terrain tires and love them. Very good all around traction in veariong conditions, especially wet. These are the quietest tires I've ever owned, even though they are ATs. They are also a very nice looking tire.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Wanted all to know that we didn't have to buy new tires. Took truck in for tie rod recall and service guy said tires excellent condition. Only cosmetic cracking that happens when tire dressing is applied. Told us not to use the stuff. Saved us $1200.00 !


----------

